# How many wedges



## BOXCAR (Mar 22, 2007)

I've been carrying 5 wedges, PW, 52,54,56 and 60. Someting I wonder if this is the right for me. I try and get out and practice as much as I can spend on the range, but it seems by carrying this many wedges it just gets me in trouble on the course. Whats your thoughts and how many wedges do some of you carry. Back in the days where I only played with, driver, 3 wood, 3,5,7,9,PW and putter It seems I played better golf. But then I got caught up in the golf tech world and tried this and that. Now it seems I don't improve anymore. Just my thoughts...


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

BOXCAR said:


> I've been carrying 5 wedges, PW, 52,54,56 and 60. Someting I wonder if this is the right for me. I try and get out and practice as much as I can spend on the range, but it seems by carrying this many wedges it just gets me in trouble on the course. Whats your thoughts and how many wedges do some of you carry. Back in the days where I only played with, driver, 3 wood, 3,5,7,9,PW and putter It seems I played better golf. But then I got caught up in the golf tech world and tried this and that. Now it seems I don't improve anymore. Just my thoughts...


Personally, I think that any more that 3 is overkill, but a lot of players will tell you that you need 4. I think that too many wedges just creates unnecessary confusion for short chips and pitches around the green. It's like... ok, do I need the 52 or the 54 or the 56 for this shot?????? In reality, you could probably play the shot with any one of them. The only reason I can see for even a 4th wedge is if you carry a 60 (I don't) and practice with it enough that it actually benefits your game. For controlling distance on full shots, just learn to choke down the grip of a longer club to reduce power. Choke down on a 52 to get the carry of that 54. 

My pitching wedge (45°) is mostly what a 9I used to be, my gap wedge (50°) is similar to a 25 year old PW. Both are just part of my set of King Cobra irons. The only true "specialty wedge" I have is my 56° Cleveland SW.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Rick and Boxcar: This is an interesting topic, from my stand point of a high handicaper I labored on this. Rick you told me to understand how I hit with a PW, and Sandwedge, so I followed your advice. what I learned was with the PW I was long and with the Sand wedge I was having a devil of a time getting out of the trap or too short to the hole. I took a chance with a 52 gap and 60 lob they have helped improve my ability to get out of the trap and closer to the hole. I think Boxcar should take a look at how he is hitting Pw and SW and adjust type and number of wedges he carries.


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

broken tee said:


> Rick and Boxcar: This is an interesting topic, from my stand point of a high handicaper I labored on this. Rick you told me to understand how I hit with a PW, and Sandwedge, so I followed your advice. what I learned was with the PW I was long and with the Sand wedge I was having a devil of a time getting out of the trap or too short to the hole. I took a chance with a 52 gap and 60 lob they have helped improve my ability to get out of the trap and closer to the hole. I think Boxcar should take a look at how he is hitting Pw and SW and adjust type and number of wedges he carries.


It's a fact that sand play is as much technique as it is club selection. I read all the time on golf forums that you can't hit from wet bunkers or bunkers with firm or thin sand with a mid to high bounce SW. That is bunk... it just takes varying your technique slightly. It may not always be ideal, but it's not impossible. If a player wants to learn how to use a different SW for different situations, that's his privilege. I find it easier for myself to open or close the clubface and make changes in ball position rather than to keep changing the makeup of my bag. That way when I get that lie which is ideal for the wedge that I don't have with me that day, it's no big deal. I've got that shot. 

I'm actually carrying 2 drivers at the moment.... and that is because I've been struggling with my Mizuno, so I put the old 1987 TaylorMade in to help me get back on track. If I was carrying a 4th wedge, I wouldn't have room for that 2nd driver. I get more value for MY game with the 3 wedges that I carry, but that isn't necessarily true for the next guy. I think that the real issue is that too many players don't make this decision as a value judgment, but rather the base it on what Tiger, or Phil does. Or what some "guru" said on the the Golf Channel. Or maybe what one of us "experts" says in this forum.... or what their best friend swears by. Anything BUT what actually works for their approach to the game. Wedge play, much like putting is a very individualistic part of the game of golf, and your bag makeup should reflect your style and no one else's.

Sounds like you are set up for what fits your swing and game, and that's the best that any of us can really do. :thumbsup:


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Let me clarify that I still use the sand wedge when in the trap, but it depends on the height of the green or the bank to get over. I haven't mastered opening the face of the sand wedge to get the loft. I will hit a toe shot when I open the face too much.


----------



## BOXCAR (Mar 22, 2007)

Ok, I'm feeling stupid now. Please tell me the wedges. Like I said, I have the 52,54,56,60 tell me what they are. which is gap, which degree is sand, etc,etc.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

BOXCAR said:


> Ok, I'm feeling stupid now. Please tell me the wedges. Like I said, I have the 52,54,56,60 tell me what they are. which is gap, which degree is sand, etc,etc.


Boxcar: Please don't say that word stupid, I tell my students no one is stupid, just not enough information. I believe Pw is 45 degrees sand wedge is 48 and the gaps 52 54 56 58 and I know the lob is 60. I'm a beginner too.


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

broken tee said:


> Boxcar: Please don't say that word stupid, I tell my students no one is stupid, just not enough information. I believe Pw is 45 degrees sand wedge is 48 and the gaps 52 54 56 58 and I know the lob is 60. I'm a beginner too.


Typical SW these days is 56°, but it can be as low as 54°, or as high as 58°. Whether it's a SW depends more on the bounce than it does on the actual loft. A gap wedge is just that... a wedge that fills the gap right in the middle between your strongest wedge (which is usually the PW) and your sand wedge.

60° and up are what are usually called lob wedges.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Fourputt said:


> Typical SW these days is 56°, but it can be as low as 54°, or as high as 58°. Whether it's a SW depends more on the bounce than it does on the actual loft. A gap wedge is just that... a wedge that fills the gap right in the middle between your strongest wedge (which is usually the PW) and your sand wedge.
> 
> 60° and up are what are usually called lob wedges.


I stand corrected on the sandwedge its the pw thats 45 and sand 56
and Rick why the hell aren't out playing golf instead of correcting my errors I have a good excuse. I'm in an RV park with the wife for the weekend. Now ya know Why I'm on the forum.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

In my never ending effort to figure out the best 14 clubs I should carry, (probably a driver, 7 iron and 12 putters), I have 4 wedges in my bag right now. 46-Pitching, 50-Gap, 54-Sand and 60-Lob.

With the strong lofts on my Cobra Forged CB irons, the gap wedge is almost a necessity, but my ability with the old 54 degree Callaway sand wedge seems to suggest I could dump the lob wedge. 

I'd be embarrassed to tell you how many lob wedges I have tried and only gotten frustrated with. I can't for the life of me get up the courage to hit the ball as hard as I need to with a lob wedge and I cause myself more trouble than what it saves me.

Today, as I screwed up shot after shot with it, thinking I had to keep trying, I felt like I wanted to play tomorrow and promise myself I would take any 50-60 yard shot and hit it with my sand wedge instead. Anything on the green has to be better than trying to get too tight with a lob wedge. Someone suggested I try to find a lob wedge to match my sand wedge, a 2002 Bertha. Maybe I will, but if that doesn't work, I'm done with lob wedges!


----------



## jdarnell50 (Jul 25, 2008)

I carry a pitching wedge, gap wedge and sand wedge, shorter shots I just choke down and play by feel. I have a lob but I can just open the sandwedge up if need be. Mine are 48PW, 52Gap, 56Sandwedge.


----------



## BOXCAR (Mar 22, 2007)

thanks everyone for your help. I'm going to start with the 52-56 and leave the 54-60 out for now.

thanks again...


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

DennisM said:


> In my never ending effort to figure out the best 14 clubs I should carry, (probably a driver, 7 iron and 12 putters), I have 4 wedges in my bag right now. 46-Pitching, 50-Gap, 54-Sand and 60-Lob.
> 
> With the strong lofts on my Cobra Forged CB irons, the gap wedge is almost a necessity, but my ability with the old 54 degree Callaway sand wedge seems to suggest I could dump the lob wedge.
> 
> ...


Dennis this shocks me, I can't open the face of the sand wedge to pop that ball up but the lob allows me to get under the ball to get off the beach. so how do you think you were screwing up your shots with the lob.


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

broken tee said:


> Dennis this shocks me, I can't open the face of the sand wedge to pop that ball up but the lob allows me to get under the ball to get off the beach. so how do you think you were screwing up your shots with the lob.


A lob wedge requires nearly perfect ball striking to execute with on a consistent basis. Dennis's comment is the same reason why I don't carry one.... in the long run that club adds more shots to my score than it takes away. It only takes a very slight mishit to either chunk or skull a high loft wedge. There is much more room for error with a 56° than with a 60°. I'm much better off to simply be sure that I'm on the green, even if I don't have a good chance of hitting within 15 feet (due to shortsiding myself, or downhill lie or landing area, etc.). At least I'm 95% certain that I WILL be on the green with my gap wedge or sand wedge. :thumbsup:


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

I just carry two a pitching and sand I want to get a lob wedge two one day I will.


----------



## Trigger (Jul 2, 2008)

It's all about what works for you. I have carried up to 4 wedges, but now just 3. You really only NEED 1, but golf is all about creativity and doing what is enjoyable. I like my 60* very much, but I know others who don't. I recently got rid of my 52* and 56* by going with a 54*. 
I don't know about you but keeping it simple is always better for me.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Trigger said:


> It's all about what works for you. I have carried up to 4 wedges, but now just 3. You really only NEED 1, but golf is all about creativity and doing what is enjoyable. I like my 60* very much, but I know others who don't. I recently got rid of my 52* and 56* by going with a 54*.
> I don't know about you but keeping it simple is always better for me.


Very true; Now all I need is scuba gear and a chain saw


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Underwater use of a chain saw now thats creative thinking


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> Underwater use of a chain saw now thats creative thinking


you can get the snorkle kit and the handiman's tool duct tape for your chain saw at Wal-mart. its nastey is some of those water hazards


----------



## Trigger (Jul 2, 2008)

Don't forget the golf bag that transforms into a submarine.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Trigger said:


> Don't forget the golf bag that transforms into a submarine.


I got the gator gar outfit for your neck of the woods. the only thing I hate about those water shots is my backswing is perfect but the down swing is the same, but I'm working on it:laugh:


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Fourputt said:


> A lob wedge requires nearly perfect ball striking to execute with on a consistent basis. Dennis's comment is the same reason why I don't carry one.... in the long run that club adds more shots to my score than it takes away. It only takes a very slight mishit to either chunk or skull a high loft wedge. There is much more room for error with a 56° than with a 60°. I'm much better off to simply be sure that I'm on the green, even if I don't have a good chance of hitting within 15 feet (due to shortsiding myself, or downhill lie or landing area, etc.). At least I'm 95% certain that I WILL be on the green with my gap wedge or sand wedge. :thumbsup:


Rick: this discussion means that Boxcar must experiment with the clubs and finds what works for him. we're pretty dang good at fixing others... just not our own.


----------

